# Societal Meltdown - coming to a locale near you? Watch for increased road rage while driving.



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.

But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...

Me: "I was ahead of you sir."
Lane 1 guy: "No. I was already ahead of you and in line."
Me: "No, you weren't.
Lane 1 guy: Repeats his claim, and pulls his car forward another foot.
Me: "OK. You win. Go ahead and go." I back up a few feet
Lane 1 guy: He mouths off some more even though he had won. I don't recall the exact words.
Me: "Go ahead. Clearly it's important to you to go first"
Lane 1 guy: "Well clearly it's important to you too!"
Me: "But it's clearly _more_ important to you"

With that last sentence I have achieved a verbal technical knockout. The driver knows this and is so frustrated by it that he exits his vehicle and starts heading to my car, announcing in a threatening voice, "Oh, you got something to say?". I am of course trapped in the drive-through line with no escape. I am of retirement age and this guy is half my age, twice as big, and grossly overweight.

I roll the window part way up. Then with my left hand I retrieve the can of pepper spray from the door pocket and grab my phone with the other hand. I shout out, "Get back in your car fatso or I'll mace you and call 911."

The guy collects his senses and retreats to his car. Now the pay window is clear for us to pull forward. I announce to the other driver, "I'm _still_ going to let you go ahead". He pulled ahead, infuriated. Later when I pulled in to traffic and got caught at the first red light there was the guy again, nearly next to me. He didn't see me though, and as the light turned green he was on his horn for the guy in front of him, who wasn't moving fast enough to suit him.

---
In another incident I was driving on a two lane road that necked down to one lane after an intersection. Traffic was heavy but moving with the green light. As I crossed the intersection suddenly a big diesel pickup (4-door, duallies) lunges forward from the cross street, which had the red light. The truck turns right and is now parallel to me in what is the merge lane just before the road becomes 1 lane. The driver is flooring it and you can hear the loud diesel laboring under the load.

I choose to give no ground (I am admittedly stubborn at times), thinking that as the roadway gets narrower and narrower the driver will eventually back off. But noooooooo. He keeps moving to the left until finally I have no choice but to either let him hit me or give up the lane. I was forced out of the lane and into one of those center type lanes that allow vehicles driving in either direction to make a left turn. I then eased in behind the giant truck.

After about a mile the pickup turns off on a side street. I was still pissed off enough that I decided to follow it and get a shot of the license plate to report the driver to the police for reckless driving. Big mistake. In short order the driver pulls over to a curb. I do likewise about four car lengths back. I'm thinking the guy is going into a nearby business. But noooo. Out pops the driver and heading straight for me. The dude is MASSIVE. The word "monster" actually popped into my mind. He was nearly as big as his truck. Giant bald head. You know the type. Except in this case his head sort of narrowed at the top and came to a crown. Like he was deformed or something. Kind of like the extra-wide version of Zippy the pinhead.

Walking toward my car, in a bellowing voice he shouts out, "Do you have something to say, ********?" I was so scared I sort of froze. Wasn't even thinking about the pepper spray, which easily could have easily backfired anyway. Like shooting a 22 at a Grizzly bear and simply pissing it off. The only thing I could think of was to act like I was photographing him and the truck. Maybe fear of the incident being documented would make him back off. It didn't. Worse yet, I couldn't find the camera icon on the stupid phone, so I was just pretending to photograph him and his truck. The dude came right up to my (fully closed) window. I ignored him, steadfastly pretending to photograph the scene. In frustration he slammed his fist against the driver's window and walked back to his truck. My whole car shook from the single fist pound. Why the glass didn't break I do not know.

---
There have been other unusual, over-the-top vehicle incidents lately as well. But all the other ones I've just backed away from. In greater numbers, people are losing their senses at times. And you simply can't argue with a crazy person.

Finally, there was this vehicle parked in a CVS parking lot....


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

In recent years, I've just started letting a lot more things go. I used to flip off terrible and dangerous drivers or get annoyed/angry at certain things on the road. Like you says, way too many crazies out there and honestly, what does it really solve? These type of people _never _really learn and nothing good can come of engaging with this sort. Most people don't even have basic conflict skills; they just try to yell a lot over the other person like a stupid talking head on cable news even if they are blatantly wrong. Even worse, there are the bullies or "Charles Bronson" types just itching to tangle with someone because their lives are essentially meaningless and empty of any real fulfillment. You can see this in public freakout videos all the time. With it being 2020 and all, people are even more scared and angry and on edge.

I've posted this reaction before but literally just a few days ago, a woman was tailgating me for a quarter mile down a mountain road. I'm doing the speed limit, 35, but that's not sufficient and she is literally within a few feet. When I get to the bottom, I put on my hazards and pull off to the side. She brakes, not knowing what to expect, lays on her horn and I simply smile and wave as she drives past. The look on her face went from rage to half confused/half constipated within a second. I caught up with her 30 seconds later at the stop light at the bottom of the road where I turned right on red and went on my merry while she sat waiting to turn left.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

This world is the playing field for a spiritual battle between GOOD an evil. Evil is sending in their pros hence the uptick in anger an everything else that goes with that emotion. Stay close too God every moment and he'll get your back


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


I know someone that has worked 20 years for the city tow department. He says that this year has been a record year for cars towed involved in accidents.

Way more aggresive driving than usual.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

observer said:


> Way more aggresive driving than usual.


I've noticed that here in Texas too. There's a lot of frustration and anger out there. Lots of aggressiveness and lots of road rage.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


Make sure you have a good spray.
I wrote a good portion of the Wikipedia page on pepper spray.
Goes from .18 to 3.0
They bs...
"500,000 scoville heat unit!!! pepper But like 151 rum it means nothing if they only put 1 drop of a giant glass.

A time ago this 3%MC from a alaskan bear spray maker was the best I found.
50% stronger than their bear spray which is limited by law at 2% MC
Cops used to use 3% but stopped as decontamination was too long
That's the important number that none of them give you.
https://www.udap.com/mm5/category/worlds-hottest-pepper-sprays


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Interesting. I did some research last year and came up with this:
Link


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Interesting. I did some research last year and came up with this:
> Link


It's a 2% and should be decent.

Funny wording..if we were to use___ it would be 3.5!

You know what we need to do is test these things

We can probably find an Uber driver to do it for six bucks a shot&#128517;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


Today , I had a construction vehicle in front of me and I slowed down to give the vehicle about 300 ft of distance . My windshield has about 70 small pellet marks from airborne particles. Psychopath behind me didn't appreciate my move so he starts honking &#128539; I was going 60, so I slowed it down to 30 on the highway and the maniac behind starts yelling and screaming &#128539; He took the next exit &#128518; my next move was going to be deceleration to 10 mph with hazard lights on.&#128539;
I am trying to save 140$ on a new windshield... it doesn't have any visible cracks but the whole windshield has small marks&#128539; it's not really visible but if you really concentrate, you can see the dots.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> This world is the playing field for a spiritual battle between GOOD an evil. Evil is sending in their pros hence the uptick in anger an everything else that goes with that emotion. Stay close too God every moment and he'll get your back


Good and evil are relative. Ask everybody that Christianity has raped and murdered.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Everybody's tough until they get that first serious azz kicking. Then they wanna be philosophers and talk everything out after that. Seen it many times


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

mbd said:


> My windshield has about 70 small pellet marks from airborne particles. Psychopath behind me didn't appreciate my move so he starts honking


The correct answer for this one is to pull over and let him get the full experience from right behind that truck.

Yeah, I know that's 20-20 hindsight.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I had a 92-year-old woman as a passenger a few weeks ago. We were discussing this subject. I asked her if she had ever seen the world so polarized. She immediately answered an emphatic “NO”


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

About 80% of my miles are on the freeway. With less traffic I’ve noticed an increase in speed and aggressiveness of a lot of drivers. If you’re in the left lane doing less than 80 mph you’ll be tailgated. More road racing too.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.


This is what happens when rich societies collapse. For the average citizen (not the 1%), China is on the rise, and the USA is on the decline. Expect more anger and chaos as we go forward in to the 2020s.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


Be careful @_Tron_ !










You don't want to get in the way of the MOONCHER. It consumes everything in its path!


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is what happens when rich societies collapse. For the average citizen (not the 1%), China is on the rise, and the USA is on the decline. Expect more anger and chaos as we go forward in to the 2020s.


I got left behind in the economic ditch by 2009. The poor keep on being poor, no big change there. I will admit to some degree of schadenfreud as I watch those people who shat on me over the last decade finally learn how to cook ramen noodles.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> You don't want to get in the way of the MOONCHER. It consumes everything in its path!


Yep. That's the guy!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Good and evil are relative. Ask everybody that Christianity has raped and murdered.


That is evil doing it's thing.
Satan is called 'the great deceiver.'
He will present himself to you dressed as a priest, a cop, a doctor, a teacher, a politician .. people who we normally trust.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> That is evil doing it's thing.
> Satan is called 'the great deceiver.'
> He will present himself to you dressed as a priest, a cop, a doctor, a teacher, a politician .. people who we normally trust.


Will he be wearing stockings, a wry smile, and not much else? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Everybody's tough until they get that first serious azz kicking. Then they wanna be philosophers and talk everything out after that. Seen it many times


That's why you should always carry a gun



UberBastid said:


> That is evil doing it's thing.
> Satan is called 'the great deceiver.'
> He will present himself to you dressed as a priest, a cop, a doctor, a teacher, a politician .. people who we normally trust.


Or as a President who wants to build a wall and have Mexico pay for it


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

McDonalds drive-thru...

I ALWAYS pay attention to who finishes their order and starts to move 1st from the speaker. It doesn't matter who started ordering first, if both lanes have an order taker. Order sequence at the pay and p/u windows will be based on computer order entry completion. If I've driven from the speaker first, I'm next in line and get my front end as far forward as is practical and safe. Otherwise the other driver is first. Granted, you may not always be sure who finished first, but if you pay attention, you should have a good idea. If the other guy is like the one you encountered, it's insane to try to take a stand if they're hel1-bent on getting in front of you. It's NOT WORTH THE AGGRAVATION and potential risk to your life. As soon as you could see what an A hole that guy was, you roll up windows all the way, lock the doors, and keep your mouth shut. Motion to him to go first and be done with it.


.

So this is insanity on your part:



_Tron_ said:


> After about a mile the pickup turns off on a side street. I was still pissed off enough that I decided to follow it and get a shot of the license plate to report the driver to the police for reckless driving. Big mistake. In short order the driver pulls over to a curb. I do likewise about four car lengths back.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


With this crazy society and the virus out of control you are right the end could be near, US falls just like Soviet Union.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

bone-aching-work said:


> I got left behind in the economic ditch by 2009. The poor keep on being poor, no big change there. I will admit to some degree of schadenfreud as I watch those people who shat on me over the last decade finally learn how to cook ramen noodles.


I was the first GM laid off when my company was bought out.

There were a couple GMs that I knew were kinda happy to see me go because I wouldn't take their crap.

I knew I was going to be laid off the day I figured out we were up for sale. Two years before the actual sale. I knew middle management would be out the door fairly quickly.

I planned ahead.

At 8 am the very next day after I was laid off I started working at my new job in a city 250 miles from where I lived.

Those two GMs that were happy to see me go? One got laid off shortly after I was. The other one lasted about seven years longer. He was shown the door after embezzling over two million dollars (they stopped counting at 2M, it was millions more, for sure).

I told them 7 years earlier that his numbers didn't add up.

They all got what they deserved.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> More road racing too.


Hardly a day goes by here that I don't see or hear some goofball who's having a race car fantasy.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Amzn is getting into pharmacy... shocker stats ? At least 50% of the Americans have taken at least one prescription drug in the last 30 days 😳 Everyone is juiced 😉


----------



## McFlyHigh (Mar 18, 2020)

I was driving over the weekend on the highway that runs through downtown. It’s a 55 MPH zone.

Car comes racing up behind me and blows by us (passenger in car) - My guess he was likely doing 90-100 MPH.

The passenger said “Wow that’s crazy!”

I told her I see it all the time. ALL the time. People literally driving like maniacs. I told her people like that literally murder people by driving that wrecklessly.

Long Story Short—

We drive another 1/2 mile around a long bend and a car is turned around (fishtailed) and the guy who blew by me is about 100 yards off, upside down with a long trail of debris from the road to his car.

He must have snagged the other car doing the speed limit around that very long bend, swerved and spun out then flipped over and over for a few hundred feet until landing upside down way off in the grass.

I called 911 told them what we saw, told them about his speeding. Said you need to send an EMT and airlift chopper immediately.

I cannot fathom a person surviving a crash like that. His car was from a long distance — obliterated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...





_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


And
Along these lines
65% of people with mental illness
Are Diagnosed with Covid-19.

20%( 1/5) of all people who Catch Covid
Develop mental illness.

What does it mean ?























How much of this " EFFECT" is caused by GOVERNMENT LOCKDOWNS & RESTRICTIONS !?

HOW MUCH IS ACTUALLY CAUSED BY 24/7 MASS MEDIA IMPOSED HYSTERIA ?



















mbd said:


> Amzn is getting into pharmacy... shocker stats ? At least 50% of the Americans have taken at least one prescription drug in the last 30 days &#128563; Everyone is juiced &#128521;


They trying
To Control a Nation
With MEDICATION !

* FREE WILL

( THE KEY, is to Not Allow the percieved URGENCY to VEIL what is BEING DONE !)


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I noticed the over-the-top aggressive driving started around the time when the BLM defund the police became a thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I've noticed that here in Texas too. There's a lot of frustration and anger out there. Lots of aggressiveness and lots of road rage.


We are Agitated 24/7 by media
By outside sources
Our 2 Factions of " GOVERNMENT"
have played Divide & Conquor Politics for Decades.

WE THE PEOPLE
ARE WEARY OF MANIPULATION.

GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. IS MAKING IT WORSE !



Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is what happens when rich societies collapse. For the average citizen (not the 1%), China is on the rise, and the USA is on the decline. Expect more anger and chaos as we go forward in to the 2020s.


ESPECIALLY WHEN YOUR "GOVT. "ACCEPTED BRIBES TO MAKE IT HAPPEN !
( w.t.f. did you Think M.A.G.A. was about ? Canada sure doesnt like America great . . .only auto jobs)
HOW IS IT THAT MS. PELOSI IS WORTH OVER $200 MILLION ?

ASK YOURSELF THIS.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I noticed the over-the-top aggressive driving started around the time when the BLM defund the police became a thing.


FUNDED BY GEORGE SOROS !

BUILDING THE THRONE FOR THE ANTICHRIST ON EARTH.

PAVING THE WAY FOR 1 WORLD GOVERNMENT FOR HIS RULE.

A TRUE " ARCHITECT"

" G-7" is the " Beast of 7 Heads"
From Revelations.

World BANK Rules it.

Go Figure . . .









* Free Will


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> We are Agitated 24/7 by media
> By outside sources
> Our 2 Factions of " GOVERNMENT"
> have played Divide & Conquor Politics for Decades.
> ...


Reading over-the-top nonsense like the above is exhausting. I'm not sure what the solution to financial shenanigans and COVID-19 and globalism (and the resulting extreme tribalism in the USA) is in 21st century, but raving paranoia like the above is not healthy.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Increased road rage in NYC means people are gonna get killed. Have you driven in the heart of NYC before? Absolute nightmare!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

McFlyHigh said:


> Said you need to send an EMT and airlift chopper immediately.


Good on you for making that call. And I'm glad the other (innocent) driver didn't appear to have as much in the way of problems.

The authorities will make the decision regarding what level of response is needed. Your part is to alert them to the incident and the apparent level of damage.

For instance, what if they get there and everyone in that affected vehicle is already dead? Police are used to making the assessment about how to respond.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Beyond foolish on your part to instigate that exchange. Hope it was worth it. I would have just waived him ahead and been on with my day.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Reading over-the-top nonsense like the above is exhausting. I'm not sure what the solution to financial shenanigans and COVID-19 and globalism (and the resulting extreme tribalism in the USA) is in 21st century, but raving paranoia like the above is not healthy.


Some of what he is asserting is part of my experience.



tohunt4me said:


> Our 2 Factions of " GOVERNMENT"
> have played Divide & Conquor Politics for Decades.


At some level we are all being played. We are always being distracted in one way or another from what we should be keeping our eye on, and causing divisiveness within the populace is an old trick that never seems to fail.

Here is an article link on Nancy Pelosi's source of wealth. She was actually born into a degree of wealth (and politics), and her husband is financially successful. I am not aware of a smoking gun of corruption with her, although _power does tend to corrupt, _and she has been in power for a very long time (which is why I support term limits and taking another crack at campaign finance reform). It seems almost impossible to withstand the temptation to to do little favors for those you are rubbing elbows with. Just for openers.

This article also has suggestions for people in general to grow their net worth.

https://www.financialsamurai.com/nancy-pelosi-net-worth/


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Some of what he is asserting is part of my experience.
> 
> At some level we are all being played. We are always being distracted in one way or another from what we should be keeping our eye on, and causing divisiveness within the populace is an old trick that never seems to fail.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nancy for turning down the 1.8 trillion they would have done, glad you're living large. The millions who might be under a bridge soon are happy for you...........


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Yes it's getting worse.
Some idiots think they are better than the others when they drive a truck or SUV.
Last week I was on the 5 freeway going to Carlsbad on the pool lane.
I was doing 80/hr, an idiot tailgates me flashes ON with the high beam.
I totally ignored him, he passed me later from my right side.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Yes it's getting worse.
> Some idiots think they are better than the others when they drive a truck or SUV.
> Last week I was on the 5 freeway going to Carlsbad on the pool lane.
> I was doing 80/hr, an idiot tailgates me flashes ON with the high beam.
> I totally ignored him, he passed me later from my right side.


Lately, here in Toronto, Canada, the F150 and Silverado drivers have been worse than the BMW and Audi drivers.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Westerner said:


> That's why you should always carry a gun
> 
> 
> Or as a President who wants to build a wall and have Mexico pay for it


How about the president elect, who has named Beto O'Rourke to be in charge of gun control. "Hell yes, we're going to take away your AR-15!" (That Beto O'Rourke)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Lately, here in Toronto, Canada, the F150 and Silverado drivers have been worse than the BMW and Audi drivers.


That's been my experience here in Houston too.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

<<<<<<<


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Good and evil are relative. Ask everybody that Christianity has raped and murdered.


Is it your contention that no one ever has commited these crimes except in the name of, and with the blessing of, the christian church?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

somedriverguy said:


> Is it your contention that no one ever has commited these crimes except in the name of, and with the blessing of, the christian church?


Yes, that is precisely what I'm saying. Absolutely. Unequivocally. I didn't know rolling my eyes could actually hurt. Lesson learned.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Lately I've noticed that same pattern on those 2 lane drive throughs mentioned, as I proceed forward where lanes merge to one, the other driver is inching closer and closer, I always let them go ahead. Besides, if indeed they are wrong, they will be the ones getting the surprise when the cashier reads out my order and total, only for him to say that's not my order, me, I will never know if indeed I was right or wrong, because by then they will read my order anyway.

One thing to consider, with indoor dining being shutdown on most location, drive through ordering has increased, maybe its just a way for the driver to allow enough room for the car behind them to approach the speaker and place their order as well, who knows.

I've noticed that "edginess" as a you mentioned, or maybe perhaps as I'm getting older I've slowed down on being aggressive. I considered myself to be an aggressive driver, never tailgated someone, but certainly drove fast, tried to elude slower drivers, hit my horn on other drivers, etc, but once I started UBER I stopped all that and became more defensive. As time went on I figured it was not worth the aggravation, and that karma will catch on. I can count how many times I was hit the horn or passed on the side and flipped off because I was not driving fast enough, only to catch up with the other driver at a light. I will turn and wave at them with a big smile on my face as soon as the light turn green.

One thing though, never, ever try to confront someone if you are not prepared to defend yourself. On both occasions you submitted, you where just as guilty as the other party and assisted in escalating it as well, what was accomplished with your actions? Nothing, but waste of time and aggravation, all for what? You delayed your enjoyment of your MickeyD's run, as well as getting to your destination.

Sometimes battles are not won on the battlefield.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That is evil doing it's thing.
> Satan is called 'the great deceiver.'
> He will present himself to you dressed as a priest, a cop, a doctor, a teacher, a politician .. people who we normally trust.


I never trust any of these people. It is much safer to trust a biker (WYSIWYG) but try to get society to believe it.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

yes, I have seen more aggro driving over the last year here in SoCal


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I have had a couple McDonald's standoffs. One was when a McDonald's employee was taking out the trash and I waited for her and the other car used that to jump ahead of me. You really can't give anyone an inch in those places it is the new Thunder-dome. 

I bet one day when there is enough people being shot there will be a class action lawsuit and they will be forced to change maybe put up control arms or something.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


those silly two into one drive thru lanes at McDonald's are Ronald's idea of a joke, just asking for trouble.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

OC-Moe said:


> those silly two into one drive thru lanes at McDonald's are Ronald's idea of a joke, just asking for trouble.


In n Out has been using them for years.

I stopped at one in Bakersfield last weekend and the order taker told us we were next in line behind th black Camaro. A pretty subtle way of keeping control of the lines.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

just like the hamburgers, in n out has vastly improved the hamburger experience, that or the customer base is a step above the average McDonald's Hillbillies


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

Westerner said:


> That's why you should always carry a gun
> 
> 
> Or as a President who wants to build a wall and have Mexico pay for it


Protect yourself from Black Lives Matter supporters, because they value no lives at all


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Speaking of order flow at McDonald's, the biggest frustration with them, bar none, is the COMPLICATED menu. Oh my gosh. I am usually there for just coffee. It is painful to stand behind a customer being waited on while they peruse the menu, ask stupid questions, and continually change their mind about what they're ordering. This can happen with a single customer. Families are a magnitude worse. You're better off using the restroom and coming back later.

While these people delay, In your mind you're just begging for the cashier to instruct them to STEP OUT OF LINE until they know what they want. Or better yet, have a loud buzzer goes off after a time and then the customer can only order from the kiosk. Go ahead... taaaaaaaaaaaaaake yoooooour tiiiiiiiime...

OC-Moe is right of course. Different caliber of customer at In-in-Out, with their simple and straightforward menu. The cashier's don't have to explain what a double-double-animal-style is. Their customers already _know_!

Come to think of it I would like to see the daily take for each of the restaurants in the same busy locale. Is there more money in a Mickey D's franchise or an In-n-Out? Regardless, I honestly think some of the Big Mac franchisees I've had to deal with may have a loooooong wait getting into heaven. Think an endless drive-through line in the fog.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Speaking of order flow at McDonald's, the biggest frustration with them, bar none, is the COMPLICATED menu. Oh my gosh. I am usually there for just coffee. It is painful to stand behind a customer being waited on while they peruse the menu, ask stupid questions, and continually change their mind about what they're ordering. This can happen with a single customer. Families are a magnitude worse. You're better off using the restroom and coming back later.
> 
> While these people delay, In your mind you're just begging for the cashier to instruct them to STEP OUT OF LINE until they know what they want. Or better yet, have a loud buzzer goes off after a time and then the customer can only order from the kiosk. Go ahead... taaaaaaaaaaaaaake yoooooour tiiiiiiiime...
> 
> ...


I think McDonalds just cut back their menu not long ago because it was getting out of hand.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Is there more money in a Mickey D's franchise or an In-n-Out?


Unless they've changed in the last few years, there are no In-N-Out franchise locations. They may have started, but it used to be that they were all company-owned stores.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Unless they've changed in the last few years, there are no In-N-Out franchise locations. They may have started, but it used to be that they were all company-owned stores.


in n out is privately/family held, their store managers make very good money


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Makes sense. That way the company has full control over QC. I still would be interested to compare profitability of two well subscribed outlets. Just for giggles. If I had to bet a nickel Micky D's would be the more profitable. They are pricier, and squeeze suppliers in a way that the in out folks likely wouldn't (ref: Fast Food Nation). A medium Big Mac meal is pushing $10 where I drive. That's gotta beget a hella margin.



observer said:


> I think McDonalds just cut back their menu not long ago because it was getting out of hand.


I saw the same blurb. Amazing, cause the menu still seems bloated.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> It is painful to stand behind a customer being waited on while they peruse the menu, ask stupid questions, and continually change their mind about what they're 'ordering. This can happen with a single customer. Families are a magnitude worse. You're better off using the restroom and coming back later.


This is so true in so many levels. MickeyD has been around for so long, their menu offering is pretty straight forward, yet while standing in line, I'm usually behind the one person that has yet to make up its mind on what they want by the time they reach the cashier. Drive me nuts. I can understand that in smaller non franchise place, but MickeyD's c'mon.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Unless they've changed in the last few years, there are no In-N-Out franchise locations. They may have started, but it used to be that they were all company-owned stores.


No franchises for in N out


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If whoever runs In-N-Out ever runs for President I will vote for them. They do everything right!


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

This build-up of anti-social behavior was seen in the famous Mouse Utopia Experiment.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> A medium Big Mac meal is pushing $10 where I drive. That's gotta beget a hella margin.


Sure, but there are some pretty significant costs too. The people working there get close to minimum wage, but there's been upward pressure on that minimum wage in the last few years, particularly in areas that lean to the left politically.

And it is a labor intensive business. Other costs include the value of the land their locations are sited on and the building, and real estate taxes on that land and building.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but there are some pretty significant costs too. The people working there get close to minimum wage, but there's been upward pressure on that minimum wage in the last few years, particularly in areas that lean to the left politically.
> 
> And it is a labor intensive business. Other costs include the value of the land their locations are sited on and the building, and real estate taxes on that land and building.


People who have never owned and operated a viable business don't understand that the business does not pay overhead. The business does not pay taxes, or payroll, or medical benefits ... the customer does. It is cooked into the cost (plus profit) of the burger.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> People who have never owned and operated a viable business don't understand that the business does not pay overhead. The business does not pay taxes, or payroll, or medical benefits ... the customer does. It is cooked into the cost (plus profit) of the burger.


I think most understand this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I think most understand this.


Do you?
Then, why is being taught in colleges across the nation that the evil corporations are not paying their fair share of taxes and they need to be increased? If they realized that these kind of taxes are just handed down to the consumer, then why would they be insisting on this action?
If our new president understood this, why is going to raise taxes on those who make more than $400k?


----------



## Oogie Pringle (Nov 7, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Do you?
> Then, why is being taught in colleges across the nation that the evil corporations are not paying their fair share of taxes and they need to be increased? If they realized that these kind of taxes are just handed down to the consumer, then why would they be insisting on this action?
> If our new president understood this, why is going to raise taxes on those who make more than $400k?


This winter Joe Biden and his team of American hating socialists will force a nationwide shutdown. Even in the ski mountains where we have 100 million trillion cubic feet of pure fresh air. All the losers that voted for Biden will bow to him like they were in a trance, while chanting "yes, beijing Biben, yes beijing Biden."


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Do you?
> Then, why is being taught in colleges across the nation that the evil corporations are not paying their fair share of taxes and they need to be increased? If they realized that these kind of taxes are just handed down to the consumer, then why would they be insisting on this action?
> If our new president understood this, why is going to raise taxes on those who make more than $400k?


Sorry if you are butt hurt over this subject but most understand and yes corporations and their tax loopholes exist raise their taxes today. They also get paid with tax breaks to hire minorities and women which is wrong. You free market types are as aggravating as left wing lunatics.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> why is being taught in colleges across the nation that the evil corporations are not paying their fair share of taxes and they need to be increased?


I'm not sure that your perception of that is accurate.

Yes, I'm sure there are lots of liberal arts majors with that impression. But that's not happening in the economics classes and the business school classes and the engineering classes.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> People who have never owned and operated a viable business don't understand that the business does not pay overhead. The business does not pay taxes, or payroll, or medical benefits ... the customer does. It is cooked into the cost (plus profit) of the burger.


Anyone who has actually run a business knows otherwise. I THEORY all costs get passed along to the consumer. In practice, however, that isn't how it always works as lots of factors can come into play. Businesses can't just automatically just pass along costs. Raising prices for goods and services often costs them business, sometimes lots of business. Then there is competition, competitors will often absorb higher costs without raising prices to attract more customers. The oil industry is probably the best example of not always being able to just pass along costs. Customers just not paying, as is the case in the medical industry, is another. Bankruptcy hurts banks and they can't just raise interest rates on a whim. There is no simple answer. I know people want simplicity, but that isn't how the world works.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Do you?
> Then, why is being taught in colleges across the nation that the evil corporations are not paying their fair share of taxes and they need to be increased? If they realized that these kind of taxes are just handed down to the consumer, then why would they be insisting on this action?
> If our new president understood this, why is going to raise taxes on those who make more than $400k?


Its not taught. this thought is driven by your own personal demons.

Tax burden is always a controversial conversation, but those who can afford more should pay more. They generally use more.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


Chemtrails affect neurotransmitters, hormones and cause anxiety, depression.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

EM1 said:


> Chemtrails affect neurotransmitters, hormones and cause anxiety, depression.


Haha. Do they? Do they really?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Haha. Do they? Do they really?


No.

At least not in this reality of the multiverse.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

EM1 said:


> Chemtrails affect neurotransmitters, hormones and cause anxiety, depression.


those are called contrails in some obscure references...might be water vapor, ice crystals, mixed with some jet exhaust


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

You know what pisses me off to no end since the pandemic began? I am sure you guys have all seen this. Some people going 95mph+ on the freeway weaving in and out. All it would take is a senior citizen driver with slow reflexes to change lanes and you would have a disaster.

People have toddlers and babies in the car and still, people simply dont give a damn. These people not only need their license taken away but locked up for a couple of weeks in the corona riddened jails.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

nurburgringsf said:


> You know what pisses me off to no end since the pandemic began? I am sure you guys have all seen this. Some people going 95mph+ on the freeway weaving in and out. All it would take is a senior citizen driver with slow reflexes to change lanes and you would have a disaster.
> 
> People have toddlers and babies in the car and still, people simply dont give a damn. These people not only need their license taken away but locked up for a couple of weeks in the corona riddened jails.


If you look closely at this society at least 90% the shit of the universe, they will steal, cheat, back stab, murder, bully and do what ever they can to take you down, what you are saying is par for the course.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground.





_Tron_ said:


> I choose to give no ground


Two incidents, two times where you choose to be confrontational.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Westerner said:


> IN THEORY all costs get passed along to the consumer. In practice, however, that isn't how it always works as lots of factors can come into play.


Econ 102 describes the extent to which the costs get passed along (or not).

It depends on the shapes of the respective supply and demand curves.

But @UberBastid 's point is a legitimate one. There are plenty of people who seem to think that taxes should be paid by somebody else. Without realizing the consequences to the economic system of which they're a part.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Econ 102 describes the extent to which the costs get passed along (or not).
> 
> It depends on the shapes of the respective supply and demand curves.
> 
> But @UberBastid 's point is a legitimate one. There are plenty of people who seem to think that taxes should be paid by somebody else. Without realizing the consequences to the economic system of which they're a part.


I don't disagree with any of the assertions made about this sub-topic. But. There is another metric in play as well. Keep in mind a combo (with a cheeseburger) in the same locale from In-N-Out is $6.61. They must have a similar cost basis and set of challenges as McDonald's, such as pay rate. The other metric is _what-the-market-will-bear_. That has a significant bearing on prices above and beyond cost of doing biz. Just sayin'.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I don't disagree with any of the assertions made about this sub-topic. But. There is another metric in play as well. Keep in mind a combo (with a cheeseburger) in the same locale from In-N-Out is $6.61. They must have a similar cost basis and set of challenges as McDonald's, such as pay rate. The other metric is _what-the-market-will-bear_. That has a significant bearing on prices above and beyond cost of doing biz. Just sayin'.


in n out typically pays for higher labor costs and also doesn't have the same economies of scale that a global juggernaut like McDonald's has


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...sive-line-colorado-in-n-out-burger-joints.amp
There's an In n Out about a mile from me. I usually go there 2-3 times a week.

There's also Five Guys right across the street from me.

I went there one time.

The fries alone were almost five bux.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> in n out typically pays for higher labor costs and also doesn't have the same economies of scale that a global juggernaut like McDonald's


I remember in n out from my years in Vegas, they were always packed Went a few times back in the day and I never saw what the big deal was. I'm a Vegan now and never touch fast food of any kind so it opening here in Colorado is nothing to me


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

observer said:


> There's also Five Guys right across the street from me.
> 
> I went there one time.
> 
> The fries alone were almost five bux.


Yeah, but Five Guys doesn't sell as many fries. Because of the free peanuts for dine-in.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...sive-line-colorado-in-n-out-burger-joints.amp
> There's an In n Out about a mile from me. I usually go there 2-3 times a week.
> 
> There's also Five Guys right across the street from me.
> ...


This thread is going way off topic. Good. Because if we're talkin' fries you really want to check out the Rosemary fries at Smash burger for a taste delight.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...oubled-past-and-the-burger-chains-future/amp/

4.5 million gross sales per In n Out store versus 2.6 million per McDonalds.


Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, but Five Guys doesn't sell as many fries. Because of the free peanuts for dine-in.


They do give you a LOT of fries. I didn't really like the peanuts.


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I drive in a medium sized metropolitan area in California. Not a big city. Crime is relatively low. Smallish homeless population. The few protests that occurred this year were peaceful. None-the-less, for several years now across the board I've noticed that people are becoming edgier.... more stressed out... more angst ridden. People already on the edge have been falling off it.
> 
> But in the past few months, even in the typically docile communities I traverse in my rideshare car I am witnessing events I've only ever seen on TV. Take for example a recent morning run to McDonald's for morning coffee, which ended up in a showdown not dissimilar to the Seinfeld episode where George and another driver both claim the same parking space on a New York street. The drive-through has two ordering lanes which converge to a single lane. While placing my order in lane 2 an SUV abruptly pulls in to lane 1 and starts ordering. We both pull forward to the single lane to make payment around the same time, but I end up slightly ahead of the other driver. Still, he edges his vehicle close to the car in front of us waiting to pay. I am feeling a bit anxious myself and refuse to give any ground. The Lane 1 driver has his right window down. Conversation ensues...
> 
> ...


Your right about the level of rage. I see it everyday. If Uber or lyft had me miced up I'd probably be deactivated lol. It is what it is. ***** for a min to yourself then move on or it's gonna make for a very long day.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ziggywaz said:


> Your right about the level of rage. I see it everyday. If Uber or lyft had me miced up I'd probably be deactivated lol. It is what it is. @@@@@ for a min to yourself then move on or it's gonna make for a very long day.


Agreed. And we avoid most instances of our fellow human beings trespassing otherwise there would be confrontations almost daily. My point of the post was sort of that these two instances should not have accelerated as they did. I have always had a knack for not allowing confrontational situations to get out of hand. But these two almost did. Why? The rules of "engagement" are changing. People truly are ratcheted up more than ever. I feel the pressure and tension within myself and must struggle more than ever to, as Confucius says, _bend like a reed in the wind_.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Agreed. And we avoid most instances of our fellow human beings trespassing otherwise there would be confrontations almost daily. My point of the post was sort of that these two instances should not have accelerated as they did. I have always had a knack for not allowing confrontational situations to get out of hand. But these two almost did. Why? The rules of "engagement" are changing. People truly are ratcheted up more than ever. I feel the pressure and tension within myself and must struggle more than ever to, as Confucius says, _bend like a reed in the wind_.


at the end of the day, trying to ignore the daily slights is a better price to pay than the risk of jail or the commotion and possible violence of street justice


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> at the end of the day, trying to ignore the daily slights is a better price to pay than the risk of jail or the commotion and possible violence of street justice


There is a time and place to stand up for yourself. The McDonald's drive-thru isn't one of them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> 4.5 million gross sales per In n Out


...and I wonder how much of that is because there are few In n out locations vs everybody else? A strategic decision, or blunder?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...oubled-past-and-the-burger-chains-future/amp/
> 
> 4.5 million gross sales per In n Out store versus 2.6 million per McDonalds.


Great article!! Thanks so much for posting.

They are lucky in that few businesses can go for decades without changing. That often means death. But with food, they were able to get away with it. They current family member running the show is doing all the right things; stick with a winning formula, and _slowly_ expand locations. And never franchise!

For those who know the of the "The Habit" chain, formerly Hamburger Habit, in my view franchising was a big mistake. This was also a decades old family owned biz (Santa Barbara). At its peak The Habit made a burger that could arguably edge out the In-N-Out offering. No longer even in the race. They grew the new locations very quickly and something got lost.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Great article!! Thanks so much for posting.
> 
> They are lucky in that few businesses can go for decades without changing. That often means death. But with food, they were able to get away with it. They current family member running the show is doing all the right things; stick with a winning formula, and _slowly_ expand locations. And never franchise!
> 
> For those who know the of the "The Habit" chain, formerly Hamburger Habit, in my view franchising was a big mistake. This was also a decades old family owned biz (Santa Barbara). At its peak The Habit made a burger that could arguably edge out the In-N-Out offering. No longer even in the race. They grew the new locations very quickly and something got lost.


They just got bought out last year by Yum foods. They also paid their employees well. Things will probably change.



SHalester said:


> ...and I wonder how much of that is because there are few In n out locations vs everybody else? A strategic decision, or blunder?


A strategic decision.

They don't grow beyond their control.

Many companies nowadays (Uber/Lyft) grow beyond what their revenue can support with natural growth, by selling out to Wall Street.

In n Out is able to grow and pay it's employees well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> A strategic decision.


maybe. But they have to know they might annoy more customers who see a HUGE car line and say 'no thanks'. There is a cost to that. Big picture......


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> maybe. But they have to know they might annoy more customers who see a HUGE car line and say 'no thanks'. There is a cost to that. Big picture......


They know about the lines.

More importantly, their customers know about the lines and choose to wait in line.

When I traveled for biz or vacation in Mexico I'd always look for the taco stand with the most people in line.

With such a small selection of food In n Out is able to turn the lines relatively quickly. I drive there, wait in line and drive back in 20 minutes.

When I drove up north last weekend we stopped at In n Out in Bakersfield, there were about 40 cars in line. We were through the line in about 20 minutes there too.

The only change I would make if I was them is I'd add bacon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OC-Moe said:


> in n out typically pays for higher labor costs and also doesn't have the same economies of scale that a global juggernaut like McDonald's has


No " Franchise Fee" like McDonalds owners must pay.

So
We have $10.00 Big Macs
Job Eliminaton
&
Wage Stagnation !

Lets send the Rest of the Jobs to Communist China
And Open the Borders !

That will FIX Society !


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Great article!! Thanks so much for posting.
> 
> They are lucky in that few businesses can go for decades without changing. That often means death. But with food, they were able to get away with it. They current family member running the show is doing all the right things; stick with a winning formula, and _slowly_ expand locations. And never franchise!
> 
> For those who know the of the "The Habit" chain, formerly Hamburger Habit, in my view franchising was a big mistake. This was also a decades old family owned biz (Santa Barbara). At its peak The Habit made a burger that could arguably edge out the In-N-Out offering. No longer even in the race. They grew the new locations very quickly and something got lost.


My youngest son worked at the Habit for a while. He was a back of the house manager, making just around 50K a year.

The problem with the Habit, and a lot of businesses, is that they are too detached from their front line workers. There are a lot of HR problems (at least at my sons location, but I'm sure there are others as well, where there's smoke there's usually fire). That place is due for many employee lawsuits soon. It's inevitable.

I told my son he had two choices, fight to change the structure from within or move to someplace else. He chose to take a pay cut and took a job at another restaurant chain.

He is looking , like @SHalester wrote, at the bigger picture for himself. He wants to eventually open his own restaurant and is learning as much as he can from different restaurants.

So, he moved on to another place with much more food selection and possiblities to advance.

Sometimes, you have to take one step back to move two steps forward.



tohunt4me said:


> No " Franchise Fee" like McDonalds owners must pay.
> 
> So
> We have $10.00 Big Macs
> ...


I've heard Mcdonalds is in the real estate business and not the hamburger business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> My youngest son worked at the Habit for a while. He was a back of the house manager, making just around 50K a year.
> 
> The problem with the Habit, and a lot of businesses, is that they are too detached from their front line workers. There are a lot of HR problems (at least at my sons location, but I'm sure there are others as well, where there's smoke there's usually fire). That place is due for many employee lawsuits soon. It's inevitable.
> 
> ...


Owners MUST remodel their stores on a regular basis.
Mc D corporate gets a cut out of EVERYTHING !
Operators of a franchise can only buy from 1 source.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Only 18% of McDonalds are corporate owned and McDonalds would like to drop that to 5%.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ntage-of-mcdonalds-restaurants-are-owned.aspx
Hamburgers are a side business.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> maybe. But they have to know they might annoy more customers who see a HUGE car line and say 'no thanks'. There is a cost to that. Big picture......


No wonder you like burger king &#129326;

Too impatient &#129315;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't live in LA but I've noticed the same trend here.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/23/us/los-angeles-homicides-high/index.html
It's not as bad as the gang wars of the 80s and 90s here but numbers are higher than they have been normally.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

observer said:


> I don't live in LA but I've noticed the same trend here.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/23/us/los-angeles-homicides-high/index.html
> It's not as bad as the gang wars of the 80s and 90s here but numbers are higher than they have been normally.


LA just like Miami/Fort Lauderdale and many other cities in USA are 90% crime ridden shit holes.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I drove through a busy McDonald's on Saturday, both lanes full of cars. Older woman behind me, in a hurry (REALLY, at a busy Mcd's???). I apparently wasn't moving fast enough for her liking, so she honked and started F-bombing me out her window. Because I let the car in the other lane go first, because they were ahead of me in the lineup.....

No, I didn't get out of my car and beat her up. It was tempting to open my door and stand up, at 6.4. and 260, as that likely would have shut her up. Though she may have just as likely pulled out a gun and claimed she felt threatened and shot me.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

68350 said:


> I drove through a busy McDonald's on Saturday, both lanes full of cars. Older woman behind me, in a hurry (REALLY, at a busy Mcd's???). I apparently wasn't moving fast enough for her liking, so she honked and started F-bombing me out her window. Because I let the car in the other lane go first, because they were ahead of me in the lineup.....
> 
> No, I didn't get out of my car and beat her up. It was tempting to open my door and stand up, at 6.4. and 260, as that likely would have shut her up. Though she may have just as likely pulled out a gun and claimed she felt threatened and shot me.


You should have slapped the ***** out of her, I am kidding you would have got arrested or maybe shot by her.

I did it once and almost got arrested, I'll make it short, 250 pound ******* POS didn't like me so she sits next to me in a bar when many seats available at bar so we end up getting into it, when I am walking out the door at 2am in Fort Lauderdale area she winds up and nails me with a open hand on my right ear from behind, I turned around and slapped the shit out of that ***** and knocked her husband to the ground after he kicked me with a mediocre shot, police came but after a witness told the cop that she hit me first and husband kicked me in the leg I was let go. I am pretty large also at 6'1 240 who has been lifting weights since a teenager and can punch like a boxer.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

68350 said:


> I drove through a busy McDonald's on Saturday, both lanes full of cars. Older woman behind me, in a hurry (REALLY, at a busy Mcd's???). I apparently wasn't moving fast enough for her liking, so she honked and started F-bombing me out her window. Because I let the car in the other lane go first, because they were ahead of me in the lineup.....
> 
> No, I didn't get out of my car and beat her up. It was tempting to open my door and stand up, at 6.4. and 260, as that likely would have shut her up. Though she may have just as likely pulled out a gun and claimed she felt threatened and shot me.


Did she look like this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Too impatient


Pretty sure no reasonable person enjoys long lines; well maybe you do.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Did she look like this?


Um, No, what's a mask have to do with this?


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

OC-Moe said:


> those are called contrails in some obscure references...might be water vapor, ice crystals, mixed with some jet exhaust


Doggone it youre...kinda right. Its just an experiment. Solar Geoengineering. We're gonna be okay after all.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ts-begin-experiment-to-block-out-the-sun/amp/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EM1 said:


> Doggone it youre...kinda right. Its just an experiment. Solar Geoengineering. We're gonna be okay after all.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ts-begin-experiment-to-block-out-the-sun/amp/


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I had a 92-year-old woman as a passenger a few weeks ago.


Were you able to take her down?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Mc D corporate gets a cut out of EVERYTHING !
> Operators of a franchise can only buy from 1 source.


That's normally true for most franchise locations.

You have a Wendy's restaurant, you gotta buy their name-imprinted napkins. Same for Burger King. Same for Carl's Jr.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TLDR 

The old world is ending.

The new world is beginning.

Be on the right side of history, or be left behind.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> TLDR
> 
> The old world is ending.
> 
> ...


Is that a Fidel Castro quote?
Che?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Is that a Fidel Castro quote?
> Che?


More like a warning. Which, I rarely give.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Speaking of hamburger chains and brawls in long lines at IN-N-Out, this opening in Colorado had a 12 hour wait in the drivethrough lane. And yup, at least one fight broke out. I'm counting myself lucky after seeing what happened to this guy...

https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/colorado-in-n-out-aurora-loses-pants-brawl


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Speaking of hamburger chains and brawls in long lines at IN-N-Out, this opening in Colorado had a 12 hour wait in the drivethrough lane. And yup, at least one fight broke out. I'm counting myself lucky after seeing what happened to this guy...
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/colorado-in-n-out-aurora-loses-pants-brawl


They were shooting each other over Popeyes Chicken Sandwiches a few months ago !


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Speaking of hamburger chains and brawls in long lines at IN-N-Out, this opening in Colorado had a 12 hour wait in the drivethrough lane. And yup, at least one fight broke out. I'm counting myself lucky after seeing what happened to this guy...
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/colorado-in-n-out-aurora-loses-pants-brawl


I though pothead were chill


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

What the f uck is it with people? Fighting over fast food.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Westerner said:


> What the f uck is it with people? Fighting over fast food.


The chicken sandwich is THAT good!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Then there's waiting in line for 12 hours for a goddam hamburger


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I spoke to a State Trooper about this. He said to get out of the way of these people because some of them could be armed. Let the police handle it. He said he is pulling over aggressive drivers everyday and issuing tickets. When these people get their auto insurance renewal bill it includes a big premium I ncrease! If they don’t have insurance, they have to appear in court. If you are hurt and/or your car is damaged, you can’t drive. What good is that? Be careful out there. Your family wants you home every night.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> You should have slapped the @@@@@ out of her, I am kidding you would have got arrested or maybe shot by her.
> 
> I did it once and almost got arrested, I'll make it short, 250 pound ******* POS didn't like me so she sits next to me in a bar when many seats available at bar so we end up getting into it, when I am walking out the door at 2am in Fort Lauderdale area she winds up and nails me with a open hand on my right ear from behind, I turned around and slapped the shit out of that @@@@@ and knocked her husband to the ground ...


What a great story!



UbeRoBo said:


> <<<<<<<
> View attachment 527186


I wanna buy a poster of this. Of course, it is a classic Buddhist philosophy, but well said by the awesome Morgan Freeman!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

_Tron_ said:


> Speaking of hamburger chains and brawls in long lines at IN-N-Out, this opening in Colorado had a 12 hour wait in the drivethrough lane. And yup, at least one fight broke out. I'm counting myself lucky after seeing what happened to this guy...
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/colorado-in-n-out-aurora-loses-pants-brawl


https://www.fox5ny.com/news/in-n-out-burgers-linked-to-80-colorado-coronavirus-cases


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/in-n-out-burgers-linked-to-80-colorado-coronavirus-cases


There goes the FOOD CHAIN !


----------

